# Whats your "#1 Must Have" pack item



## longbow

With this stretch of favorable weather I have been digging out my gear and getting things "ready". Apart from the obvious, bow, rifle, optics, etc. What is the one thing that you always carry along in your pack/gear that your fellow hunter may not have (firestarter, 550 cord, etc.) or even if you have something out of the ordinary. What's that one thing that saved your butt or you were so glad you had the presence of mind to stash in your pack? I guess i am looking for something i may not have that I've never considered that may come in handy should a situation arise.


----------



## Dunkem

2nd set of eyeglasses.Having been once and lost my glasses,this is actually always in my pack,never comes out.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

One thing? That is unfair. If it were just one it is a fire starter. #2 would be a knife.

Something your may not have is this UV Water Purifier. I use it all of the time. It is the most effective and convenient method around.

http://www.steripen.com/


----------



## gdog

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Something your may not have is this UV Water Purifier. I use it all of the time. It is the most effective and convenient method around.
> 
> http://www.steripen.com/


I've almost pulled the trigger on buying one of those a dozen times, but keeping thinking "what if...the batteries die or the thing breaks or......" I take it you've had no issues with yours?


----------



## Nambaster

I always pack around 4 strand telephone wire with me. I actually use it as my boot laces. For some reason my boots shred through laces and telephone wire is so much stronger. Another major advantage is that you can also strip it and use it to secure all kinds of things. In desperate hours it would also work as a good snare too. Copper is harder for them critters to chew through than parachute cord.


----------



## Fowlmouth

I always have my Garmin GPS in the pack.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

gdog said:


> I've almost pulled the trigger on buying one of those a dozen times, but keeping thinking "what if...the batteries die or the thing breaks or......" I take it you've had no issues with yours?


None at all. You get about 40 uses per charge and they come with a micro usb adapter that you can plug into an external lithium battery or solar charger. Get one. You'll love it


----------



## longbow

Mr Muleskinner said:


> One thing? That is unfair. If it were just one it is a fire starter. #2 would be a knife.
> 
> Something your may not have is this UV Water Purifier. I use it all of the time. It is the most effective and convenient method around.
> 
> http://www.steripen.com/


Meh...maybe a couple things. You did mention a couple thing that are paramount, a fire starter and a knife. I have to agree there.


----------



## longbow

Nambaster said:


> I always pack around 4 strand telephone wire with me. I actually use it as my boot laces. For some reason my boots shred through laces and telephone wire is so much stronger. Another major advantage is that you can also strip it and use it to secure all kinds of things. In desperate hours it would also work as a good snare too. Copper is harder for them critters to chew through than parachute cord.


I'm not sure why you first thought of that but if you ever needed it in the back country, I'm pretty sure you'd be dang happy you had it. That's a good one Nambaster.


----------



## Hawk87

While a fire starter and knife are top of my list, I always try to have a lightweight rain poncho. Not only do I hate being wet while hunting, but it would be useful in a survival type situation. I have had a couple times I have gotten surprised with a rain storm, and I was glad I had one.


----------



## polarbear

The 5 Cs:
Cutting tool-knife
Cordage-100ft. of 550 paracord
Combustion device-I have a lighter in every compartment (also have flammable tinder)
Container-water bottle and 100oz. camelbak. Also in this category is a lifestraw that never leaves my pack. These things are great peace of mind.
Cover-Lightweight fold-up tarp (the kind you get for $10 at Walmart. They fold up to about 3"x6" and are great in a bind).

a few others:
SPOT Beacon
emergency blanket
headlamp
candles
AA and AAA batteries
T.P.
extra pair of thick wool socks. If not for your feet, you can heat rocks in the fire on a cold night, put them in the socks, and put them under your shirt to heat you up. The old "rock in a sock" trick has cured my shivers countless times.

Yeah, yeah... I know that's more than one thing. I'm an over-achiever .


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Water pump, space blanket, knife, lighter. Everything else if fluff.


----------



## goosefreak

chapstick


----------



## utahtim

emergency sleeping bag


----------



## katorade

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Water pump, space blanket, knife, lighter. Everything else if fluff.


Surprised this didn't say flannel shirt.

Electrical tape
Since everything else I have has been covered.


----------



## spencerD

My water pump, hands down. Thing weighs nothing, I clean the filter very well after each trip, and it always gives me great water when I'm in the backcountry. 

Number 2 thing - lint from the dryer. Collect that stuff, smush it down in your pack, you have the most lightweight firestarter in the world. Can almost guarantee a one match fire using that stuff to light it. 

Number 3 - socks. cause having wet socks friggin sucks.


----------



## Kevin D

Tobacco and alcohol.....coffee too if I think there is a chance that I might have to spend the night.


----------



## RandomElk16

I have a survival kit with most stuff mentioned. I also keep most common needed medicines and daily vitamins in there and... Eye drops. Last thing i want is to have an eye issue miles in the backcountry while hunting.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

katorade said:


> Surprised this didn't say flannel shirt.
> 
> Electrical tape
> Since everything else I have has been covered.


A *WOOL *flannel shirt! You guys can have all that over priced synthetic Sitka BS, I'll take good old fashioned wool.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

you can have your pump too. I will take a steripen any day.


----------



## longbow

TEX-O-BOB said:


> A *WOOL *flannel shirt! You guys can have all that over priced synthetic Sitka BS, I'll take good old fashioned wool.


:thumb: Thumbs up for wool!


----------



## ridgetop

longbow said:


> With this stretch of favorable weather I have been digging out my gear and getting things "ready". Apart from the obvious, bow, rifle, optics, etc. What is the one thing that you always carry along in your pack/gear that your fellow hunter may not have (firestarter, 550 cord, etc.) or even if you have something out of the ordinary. What's that one thing that saved your butt or you were so glad you had the presence of mind to stash in your pack? I guess i am looking for something i may not have that I've never considered that may come in handy should a situation arise.


I always have a butt pad strapped to the outside of my pack. That think has saved my butt many times. It also makes for a good pillow during those mid-morning, mid-afternoon naps and overnight trips.


----------



## polarbear

A butt pad, huh? Is that like a depends? How absorbent is it? I could have used one of those the time I had a run-in with a cougar.


----------



## Fishhuntthendie

*1 Thing For PaCking*

Magnesium Fire starter.... If you have even been wet, cold, lost etc. in the woods then you know that nothing is more helpful than a warm fire. I have used all kinds of fire starters in the past...but ultimately...have settled for a 2-3 dollar magnesium fire starter and I carry one in every snowmobile, quad and bacpack. It always works, you dont have to worry about it getting wet, running out of fluid, getting broken, etc. and you could easily start thousands of fires with it.

Once I am warm..then I start thinking a knife and food...but the fire comes first.


----------



## Finnegan

Toilet paper


----------



## OKEE

Only thing I can think of that hasn't already been mentioned is duct tape.


----------



## Idratherbehunting

I don't have these in my pack yet, but have had the same thoughts as you. The two top items I am planning on adding to my pack first is: 
1)A Blast Match fire starter - friend's have highly recommended it due to the durability and the fact that water won't effect it, and it won't run out of fuel.
2)Small container of dryer lint or cotton balls mixed with vasoline - I am thinking I will use an altoid container. The vasoline will repel water and will light regardless if it does get wet.

I also have always carried a knife and rope and extra socks. But I agree with those above who say the first priority is fire.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Idratherbehunting said:


> I don't have these in my pack yet, but have had the same thoughts as you. The two top items I am planning on adding to my pack first is:
> 1)A Blast Match fire starter - friend's have highly recommended it due to the durability and the fact that water won't effect it, and it won't run out of fuel.
> 2)Small container of dryer lint or cotton balls mixed with vasoline - I am thinking I will use an altoid container. The vasoline will repel water and will light regardless if it does get wet.
> 
> I also have always carried a knife and rope and extra socks. But I agree with those above who say the first priority is fire.


One container you can use for your vaseline fire balls is an old medicine bottle. I save all of ours after we have finished taking the medications. They are excellent for vaseline fire balls, matches, or pretty much anything you want to put into them. I have a wide variety of sizes and simply wrap duct tape around the bottle and label what is in it and throw it in the pack. I even have some that I store some spare ammo in, such as extra .22LR rounds. I can put a bunch in a bottle and chuck it in the pack and never have to worry about the paper box coming open and spilling it all over the pack inside. As for extra clothing like shirt or socks etc, vacuum pack them with your food saver, it will make them smaller and keep them dry no matter what until they're needed.


----------



## wyoming2utah

Fishing rod…don't need nothing else!


----------



## Longgun

Small Cable ties


----------



## torowy

hmm a few things I carry that some people might not:

Pitch (the wood, not the sap) for fire starter
A few ibuprofen pills wrapped in tinfoil
A plastic garbage bag... put meat in, keeps things dry, carry water in.
2 way radio.


----------



## Idratherbehunting

LostLouisianian said:


> One container you can use for your vaseline fire balls is an old medicine bottle. I save all of ours after we have finished taking the medications. They are excellent for vaseline fire balls, matches, or pretty much anything you want to put into them. I have a wide variety of sizes and simply wrap duct tape around the bottle and label what is in it and throw it in the pack. I even have some that I store some spare ammo in, such as extra .22LR rounds. I can put a bunch in a bottle and chuck it in the pack and never have to worry about the paper box coming open and spilling it all over the pack inside. As for extra clothing like shirt or socks etc, vacuum pack them with your food saver, it will make them smaller and keep them dry no matter what until they're needed.


Thanks Lost for the suggestions. We always did the pill bottles with matches growing up, but I forgot about it. We also always carried an about 2 inch long candle stub from one of the tapered candles.


----------



## Packfish

Everything everyone has said- a buddy I pack with says every square micrometer that isn't be used should have a mini tootsie roll stuffed in it.


----------



## ridgetop

polarbear said:


> A butt pad, huh? Is that like a depends? How absorbent is it? I could have used one of those the time I had a run-in with a cougar.


Good one.:mrgreen:
The ole fanny pad has actually kept the rear end dry many a days. This year I picked a small stadium seat which should help with back support while spending hours behind the spotting scope.


----------



## ridgetop

Fishhuntthendie said:


> Magnesium Fire starter.... If you have even been wet, cold, lost etc. in the woods then you know that nothing is more helpful than a warm fire. I have used all kinds of fire starters in the past...but ultimately...have settled for a 2-3 dollar magnesium fire starter and I carry one in every snowmobile, quad and bacpack. It always works, you dont have to worry about it getting wet, running out of fluid, getting broken, etc. and you could easily start thousands of fires with it.
> 
> Once I am warm..then I start thinking a knife and food...but the fire comes first.


Also, those real small foil emergency blankets work well when placed behind you. It reflects the heat back onto your backside, while the fire warms your front.


----------



## BPturkeys

Beer and a meat sanitch...I keep all that other stuff in the truck, which ain't never to far away.


----------



## Packfish

Mr Muleskinner said:


> One thing? That is unfair. If it were just one it is a fire starter. #2 would be a knife.
> 
> Something your may not have is this UV Water Purifier. I use it all of the time. It is the most effective and convenient method around.
> 
> http://www.steripen.com/


a place in Logan had the steripen 20% off- bought a couple- they do look pretty nice.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

good move. You won't regret it


----------



## scott_rn

I'm converted to vaseline soaked cotton balls in the pack. Also, grill mates montreal steal seasoning. 
I'll never buy another space blanket, maybe a space sleeping bag, but I'm never going to Bivy with a $3 space blanket again.


----------



## LanceS4803

Packfish said:


> a place in Logan had the steripen 20% off- bought a couple- they do look pretty nice.


 There are quite a few model steripen models. Which model is the best for camping/hunting.


----------



## fishreaper

I actually carry two knives typically. A buck 110 and what ever knife I feel like bringing as my primary skinner. The 110 is probably the best folding knife I've ever had the pleasure of owning, and the spine of the blade is great for a magnesium fire starter, and is also a good 2nd skinning knife in case the other one dulls while boning and skinning. 

Otherwise, probably my compass with a thermometer on it. I keep pretty good track of my direction with it.


----------



## KineKilla

Toilet Paper! 'Nuff Said.


----------



## wyogoob

1984 - A cigarette lighter and a pack of smokes.

2014 - A cigarette lighter and my blood pressure medicine.

.


----------



## Clarq

Excedrin Migraine and Imodium...

And no one should ever forget a compass.


----------

